
Eric Schmidt predicts that Internet will bifurcate between China and USA - kevmo
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/20/eric-schmidt-ex-google-ceo-predicts-internet-split-china.html
======
trelliscoded
It's already bifurcated. I have to build everything for our US based website
three times: once for China, once for Russia, and once for everywhere else.
It's annoying, but there's no way I'm putting our backend data in China or
Russia.

------
stevenicr
I was suggesting that cloudflare should consider doing this a couple days ago
-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18022586](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18022586)

It seems to me that so many rules from different places make totally
centralized possibly censored to all by whatever lowest possible denominator.

Wasn't there a ruling for (maybe Canada?) right to be forgotten needs to be
worldwide search results (not just censored in country where order was made
for google to removed something from it's listings)?

There are now so many groups that want things removed from the net for so many
reasons. It also seems to me that the needle for what gets removed and what
does not and who can direct someone to remove something - it's just gotten
outta hand.

------
sverige
I wonder if Google will split in two as well. TFA refers to the internal
controversy over their willingness to censor in order to please the Chinese
government. Unsurprising, but only time will tell if it will be profitable.

~~~
adventured
I think Google will actually split into more than two.

Most likely the anti-trust heat out of the EU will become aggressive enough,
and the rules in the US vs EU will increasingly be different enough, that the
only thing that will make sense is to fully separate off a Google EU as an
independent business.

It's very plausible this will be the pattern for Facebook and Amazon as well
given time. The divisions will then compete with each other globally. The EU
will never catch up to the US in tech as things are now, so they'll continue
to turn the screws until it becomes nigh unworkable to operate in their market
if you're a US tech giant like Google. That will leave one good choice (to
preserve shareholder value): split off Google EU. It's the last thing Google
will want to do, they ultimately won't have a choice, other than to abandon
the EU market. Influential nationalist politicians in the EU view these giants
as a sort of foreign invasion, the ramping negative response won't finally
subside until you give them a Google EU that they can treat as their own.

It'll be like the baby bells.

------
mindcrash
And what about Europe?

Or does he also predict that all US based services will be fully compliant
with EU law (GDPR, Article 11, Article 13) by then?

------
londons_explore
It almost has.

Very few big US services are accessible or usable in China.

Very few Chinese services are widely used in the USA.

